# Every United States Conservative is Saying..............



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2018)

*Shut Down The Witch Hunt NOW !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

America was attacked, our intelligence, our military and our law enforcement agencies all agree on that fact.


----------



## justified (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


>


Not really. Only Trump supporters who do not follow the rule of law have a problem with Mueller, because they're afraid of the truth. Trump supporters think that firing everyone solves the problem. Normally losers think that way, because they can't deal with people or are not patient enough to teach people the correct way to do things. Jeff Sessions is not the problem. Trump and his followers are the problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

justified said:


> Not really. Only Trump supporters who do not follow the rule of law have a problem with Mueller, because they're afraid of the truth. Trump supporters think that firing everyone solves the problem. Normally losers think that way, because they can't deal with people or are not patient enough to teach people the correct way to do things. Jeff Sessions is not the problem. Trump and his followers are the problem.


Trump and his followers have somehow confused the proven Russian attack on our democratic election process with the yet unproven effect that had on Trump's election and whether he or his campaign helped that effort.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> America was attacked, our intelligence, our military and our law enforcement agencies all agree on that fact.


Everything about the " So-called Russian Collusion scam " was based on a complete manufactured LIE !

Enjoy promoting more Lies if that's how you choose to live your life !


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> Everything about the " So-called Russian Collusion scam " was based on a complete manufactured LIE !
> 
> Enjoy promoting more Lies if that's how you choose to live your life !


What collusion? The USA was attacked, that is a fact, if it turns out American entities helped that effort then they will be dealt with accordingly, settle down. The attack is under investigation, not the president or do you have reason to believe he was involved in some way?


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

justified said:


> Not really. Only Trump supporters who do not follow the rule of law have a problem with Mueller, because they're afraid of the truth. Trump supporters think that firing everyone solves the problem. Normally losers think that way, because they can't deal with people or are not patient enough to teach people the correct way to do things. Jeff Sessions is not the problem. Trump and his followers are the problem.



That's quite funny coming from a " Soccer " parent who most likely squabbles at the first
wrong step by a Coach.....Then calls for his/her firing before trying to correct the problem....
The President has worked with your " Hero " Filthy scum for over a year and a half with NO
results from your side....It's time for the Lazy/Lying " Employees " to be fired.....
Especially after the revelations Today !


----------



## justified (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> Everything about the " So-called Russian Collusion scam " was based on a complete manufactured LIE !
> 
> Enjoy promoting more Lies if that's how you choose to live your life !


Key point. You, and the president, and the rest of his blind supporters, have no evidence it's a lie. It's all based on what the president says. If he says it, it's true, right? The entire intelligence community has spent millions studying this. But, because the president uses it as a rallying cry to his supporters that Government doesn't matter, people believe him. Whatever Trump says is false. That's reality.


----------



## justified (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> That's quite funny coming from a " Soccer " parent who most likely squabbles at the first
> wrong step by a Coach.....Then calls for his/her firing before trying to correct the problem....
> The President has worked with your " Hero " Filthy scum for over a year and a half with NO
> results from your side....It's time for the Lazy/Lying " Employees " to be fired.....
> Especially after the revelations Today !


Politicians from all sides are scum. The political game is you have to have consensus, as in any job, or any relationship. Somehow Trump supporters believe the world has changed so much that he got into office that Trump now rules the world. What has the system done to you to believe that you are owed something?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

justified said:


> Not really. Only Trump supporters who do not follow the rule of law have a problem with Mueller, because they're afraid of the truth. Trump supporters think that firing everyone solves the problem. Normally losers think that way, because they can't deal with people or are not patient enough to teach people the correct way to do things. Jeff Sessions is not the problem. Trump and his followers are the problem.


You are a dope.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

justified said:


> Politicians from all sides are scum. The political game is you have to have consensus, as in any job, or any relationship. Somehow Trump supporters believe the world has changed so much that he got into office that Trump now rules the world. What has the system done to you to believe that you are owed something?


Where have I EVER stated the " system " owes me anything.

Please Mr Justafriedbrain post any post where I have ever even alluded to that.....
You've got your Butt Cheeks all twisted over your own Lies...


----------

